# switch/dimmer unit habitation lounge lights



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

The dimmer wheel has just broken off its spindle on my 2010 Autotrail Apache 725. It's too small for an attempted gluing so am trying to source either a replacement unit or the contained PCB(image attached)

The details stamped on the board are:

PIXSYS Elettronica
MCR REV.1 LC(LS on reverse)

I have tried an internet search of PIXSYS and Sargent's websites without success.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you got a picture of the knob/shaft?

There is a range of accessories for those pots, might be something standard from one of the component suppliers.

Piher is possibly the pot manufacturer:










Full range here:

http://www.tme.eu/en/katalog/?art=CA9MR9

LC is Component Layer, LS is Solder Layer, info for the assemblers.

Peter


----------



## MotorhomeWiFi (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm guessing its one of these?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130878714059


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

MotorhomeWiFi said:


> I'm guessing its one of these?
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130878714059


Spot on, many thanks.

John


----------

